# .(none)???

## CyberDog3K

I (thought) I set up the host and domain names on my system properly, but at the boot prompt, my system reads "This is hostname.(none)".  When I run hostname and domainname, the proper host and domain names *do* print out.  I also tried setting domain name in sysctl.conf, but that didn't help either.  So why does it still say (none) for my domain name??  Thanks.

----------

## curtis119

gentoo now sets hostname and domainname in /etc/conf.d/hostname && domainname.

rc-update add hostname boot

rc-update add domainname boot

Is this the way you have it set up?

----------

## CyberDog3K

Nope, that didn't help...I'm pretty sure that was configured already, but I tried running them again to no effect.  The boot messages already included "Setting dnsdomainname blahblah..." before I tried it; which is what really confuses me since it *says* the name is being set.

----------

## curtis119

type "source /etc/profile" and see if the prompt changes. It sounds like the bash profile isn't being set for some reason. Check if "bootmisc" is in the boot runlevel.

rc-update -s

if not start it.

/etc/init.d/bootmisc start

and add it to your boot runlevel

rc-update add bootmisc boot

If this isn't the problem then your bash profile has been changed or is being overridden. Check your ~/.bashrc to see if something is unsetting the prompt.

----------

## CyberDog3K

source /etc/profile didn't change anything, bootmisc was already set for boot, and started in init.d.  There's no .bashrc to be found.

Something else I didn't mention...if I type the wrong login initially, the prompt changes to garbage:

This is hostname.(none) (Linux ...)

[incorrect login]

This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

----------

## curtis119

This is very odd. Try "env-update" and then "source /etc/profile" and then reset the console "reset". 

If this doesn't work I'm out of ideas. I searched bugzilla but this problem is so esoteric I've had a hard time finding anything.

----------

## CyberDog3K

Ok I played around a bit more...

I found out changing /etc/hosts plays a roll.  I added an entry for the machine's IP address with the full domain name and now it appears correctly on the This is ____ line.  The weird garbage after entering a bad login still appears though.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## tv

on my diskless cleints i also have this "This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t"-crap, but i never really cared fixing it  :Smile: 

the only odd thing about this is, that they have the same setup as my workstation which isn't affected by this ugliness.

----------

## curtis119

 *CyberDog3K wrote:*   

> Ok I played around a bit more...
> 
> I found out changing /etc/hosts plays a roll.  I added an entry for the machine's IP address with the full domain name and now it appears correctly on the This is ____ line.  The weird garbage after entering a bad login still appears though.

 

Does "reset" fix the garbage?

----------

## tv

the garbage is "fixed" when you log in and out again, but only the first time. when you fail to log in the next prompt ist screwed again.

----------

